# dhcp config problem

## Net_Spy

Greetings guys

    Well i just confug my dhcp but it doesnt start i dont know whats wrong with ive two interface eth0 and eth1,eth0 is for external interface and eth1 for local.Looking for ward for your kind response.

Regards

  Net_+Spy

```

 dhcpd.conf

#

# Sample configuration file for ISC dhcpd

#

# option definitions common to all supported networks...

option domain-name "netspy.org";

option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1,117.20.17.6;

default-lease-time 600;

max-lease-time 7200;

# If this DHCP server is the official DHCP server for the local

# network, the authoritative directive should be uncommented.

authoritative;

# Use this to send dhcp log messages to a different log file (you also

# have to hack syslog.conf to complete the redirection).

log-facility local7;

# No service will be given on this subnet, but declaring it helps the 

# DHCP server to understand the network topology.

# Disable dynamic DNS updates.

ddns-update-style none;

#subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#}

# This is a very basic subnet declaration.

subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.20;

  option routers 192.168.0.1;

}

# This declaration allows BOOTP clients to get dynamic addresses,

# which we don't really recommend.

#subnet 10.254.239.32 netmask 255.255.255.224 {

#  range dynamic-bootp 10.254.239.40 10.254.239.60;

#  option broadcast-address 10.254.239.31;

#  option routers rtr-239-32-1.example.org;

#}

# A slightly different configuration for an internal subnet.

#subnet 10.5.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.224 {

#  range 10.5.5.26 10.5.5.30;

#  option domain-name-servers ns1.internal.example.org;

#  option domain-name "internal.example.org";

#  option routers 10.5.5.1;

#  option broadcast-address 10.5.5.31;

#  default-lease-time 600;

#  max-lease-time 7200;

#}

# Hosts which require special configuration options can be listed in

# host statements.   If no address is specified, the address will be

# allocated dynamically (if possible), but the host-specific information

# will still come from the host declaration.

#host passacaglia {

#  hardware ethernet 0:0:c0:5d:bd:95;

#  filename "vmunix.passacaglia";

#  server-name "toccata.fugue.com";

#}

# Fixed IP addresses can also be specified for hosts.   These addresses

# should not also be listed as being available for dynamic assignment.

# Hosts for which fixed IP addresses have been specified can boot using

# BOOTP or DHCP.   Hosts for which no fixed address is specified can only

# be booted with DHCP, unless there is an address range on the subnet

# to which a BOOTP client is connected which has the dynamic-bootp flag

# set.

#host fantasia {

#  hardware ethernet 08:00:07:26:c0:a5;

#  fixed-address fantasia.fugue.com;

#}

# You can declare a class of clients and then do address allocation

# based on that.   The example below shows a case where all clients

# in a certain class get addresses on the 10.17.224/24 subnet, and all

# other clients get addresses on the 10.0.29/24 subnet.

#class "foo" {

#  match if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 4) = "SUNW";

#}

#shared-network 224-29 {

#  subnet 10.17.224.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#    option routers rtr-224.example.org;

#  }

#  subnet 10.0.29.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

#    option routers rtr-29.example.org;

#  }

#  pool {

#    allow members of "foo";

#    range 10.17.224.10 10.17.224.250;

#  }

#  pool {

 #   deny members of "foo";

 #   range 10.0.29.10 10.0.29.230;

 # }

#}

```

----------

## elgato319

can you look inside /var/log/messages ?

there should be some hints why dhcpd isn't starting.

in /etc/conf.d/dhcpd you can set:

```

# Configure which interface or interfaces to for dhcpd to listen on.

# List all interfaces space separated. If this is not specified then

# we listen on all interfaces.

# DHCPD_IFACE="eth1"

```

----------

## Net_Spy

thanks but im still having problem to get start with dhcp service

```

# dhcp.conf

# Sample DHCP Server Configuration File

# option definitions common to all supported networks...

option domain-name "netspy.net";

option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1,10.100.20.111;

option routers 192.168.1.1;

ddns-update-style none;

authoritative;

default-lease-time 600;

max-lease-time 7200;

subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 192.168.2.100 192.168.2.128;

# If you want to provided WINS Server

  option netbios-name-servers 192.168.10.13;

  option netbios-node-type 8;

}

# example for a address that will bee given to a fixed hardware (mac)

#host laptop {

#  hardware ethernet 00:10:5a:2e:56:a7;

#  fixed-address 192.168.2.4;

#  option routers 192.168.2.1;

#  option broadcast-address 192.168.2.255;

#}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

##############################################################################

# QUICK-START

#

# The quickest start is if you want to use DHCP.

# In that case, everything should work out of the box, no configuration

# necessary, though the startup script will warn you that you haven't

# specified anything.

# WARNING :- some examples have a mixture of IPv4 (ie 192.168.0.1) and IPv6

# (ie 4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab) internet addresses. They only work if you have

# the relevant kernel option enabled. So if you don't have an IPv6 enabled

# kernel then remove the IPv6 address from your config.

# If you want to use a static address or use DHCP explicitly, jump

# down to the section labelled INTERFACE HANDLERS.

#

# If you want to do anything more fancy, you should take the time to

# read through the rest of this file.

##############################################################################

# MODULES

#

# We now support modular networking scripts which means we can easily

# add support for new interface types and modules while keeping

# compatability with existing ones.

# 

# Modules load by default if the package they need is installed.  If

# you specify a module here that doesn't have it's package installed

# then you get an error stating which package you need to install.

# Ideally, you only use the modules setting when you have two or more

# packages installed that supply the same service.

#

# In other words, you probably should DO NOTHING HERE...

# Prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# You can also specify other modules for an interface

# In this case we prefer udhcpc over dhcpcd

#modules_eth0=( "udhcpc" )

# You can also specify which modules not to use - for example you may be

# using a supplicant or linux-wlan-ng to control wireless configuration but

# you still want to configure network settings per ESSID associated with.

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

# IMPORTANT: If you need the above, please disable modules in that order

#############################################################################

# INTERFACE HANDLERS

# 

# We provide two interface handlers presently: ifconfig and iproute2.

# You need one of these to do any kind of network configuration.

# For ifconfig support, emerge sys-apps/net-tools

# For iproute2 support, emerge sys-apps/iproute2

# If you don't specify an interface then we prefer iproute2 if it's installed

# To prefer ifconfig over iproute2

#modules=( "ifconfig" )

# For a static configuration, use something like this

# (They all do exactly the same thing btw)

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

config_eth0=( "10.100.20.111 netmask 255.255.0.0" )

config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

# We can also specify a broadcast

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24 brd 192.168.0.255" )

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

# If you need more than one address, you can use something like this

# NOTE: ifconfig creates an aliased device for each extra IPv4 address

#       (eth0:1, eth0:2, etc)

#       iproute2 does not do this as there is no need to

#config_eth1=(

#       "192.168.0.1/24"

#       "192.168.0.3/24"

#       "192.168.0.4/24"

#)

# Or you can use sequence expressions

#config_eth0=( "192.168.0.{2..4}/24" )

# which does the same as above. Be careful though as if you use this and

# fallbacks, you have to ensure that both end up with the same number of

# values otherwise your fallback won't work correctly.

# You can also use IPv6 addresses

# (you should always specify a prefix length with IPv6 here)

#config_eth0=(

#       "192.168.0.2/24"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ab/64"

#       "4321:0:1:2:3:4:567:89ac/64"

#)

# If you wish to keep existing addresses + routing and the interface is up,

# you can specify a noop (no operation). If the interface is down or there

# are no addresses assigned, then we move onto the next step (default dhcp)

# This is useful when configuring your interface with a kernel command line

# or similar

#config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.2/24" )

# If you don't want ANY address (only useful when calling for advanced stuff)

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# Here's how to do routing if you need it

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 10.100.50.1")              # IPv4 default route

#       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.0.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

#       "::/0"                                  # IPv6 unicast

#)

# If a specified module fails (like dhcp - see below), you can specify a

# fallback like so

#fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

# NOTE: fallback entry must match the entry location in config_eth0

# As such you can only have one fallback route.

# Some users may need to alter the MTU - here's how

#mtu_eth0="1500"

# Each module described below can set a default base metric, lower is

# preferred over higher. This is so we can prefer a wired route over a

# wireless route automaticaly. You can override this by setting

#metric_eth0="100"

# or on a global basis

#metric="100"

# The only downside of the global setting is that you have to ensure that

# there are no conflicting routes yourself. For users with large routing

# tables you may have to set a global metric as the due to a simple read of

# the routing table taking over a minute at a time.

##############################################################################

# OPTIONAL MODULES

# INTERFACE RENAMING

# There is no consistent device renaming scheme for Linux.

# The preferred way of naming devices is via the kernel module directly or

# by using udev (http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php)

# If you are unable to write udev rules, then we do provide a way of renaming

# the interface based on it's MAC address, but it is not optimal.

# Here is how to rename an interface whose MAC address is 00:11:22:33:44:55

# to foo1

#rename_001122334455="foo1"

# You can also do this based on current device name - although this is not

# recommended. Here we rename eth1 to foo2.

#rename_eth1="foo2"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# WIRELESS (802.11 support)

# Wireless can be provided by iwconfig or wpa_supplicant

# iwconfig

# emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

# Wireless options are held in /etc/conf.d/wireless - but could be here too

# Consult the sample file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example for instructions

# iwconfig is the default

# wpa_supplicant

# emerge net-wireless/wpa-supplicant

# Wireless options are held in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

# Consult the sample file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example for instructions

# To choose wpa_supplicant over iwconfig

#modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

pa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

# Consult wpa_supplicant for more drivers

# By default don't wait for wpa_suppliant to associate and authenticate.

# If you would like to, so can specify how long in seconds

#associate_timeout_eth0=60

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# set dhcp_ESSID="nodns"

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search are mutually exclusive.

# You can also override any settings found here per MAC address of the AP

# in case you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# When an interface has been associated with an Access Point, a global

# variable called ESSID is set to the Access Point's ESSID for use in the

# pre/post user functions below (although it's not available in preup as you

# won't have associated then)

# If you're using anything else to configure wireless on your interface AND

# you have installed any of the above packages, you need to disable them

# you have installed any of the above packages, you need to disable them

#modules=( "!iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# DHCP

# DHCP can be provided by dhclient, dhcpcd, pump or udhcpc.

#

# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp

# If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which

# one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available.

#modules=( "dhclient" ) # to select dhclient over dhcpcd

#

# Notes:

# - All clients send the current hostname to the DHCP server by default

# - dhcpcd does not daemonize when the lease time is infinite

# - udhcp-0.9.3-r3 and earlier do not support getting NTP servers 

# - pump does not support getting NIS servers

# - DHCP tends to erase any existing device information - so add

#   static addresses after dhcp if you need them

# - dhclient and udhcpc can set other resolv.conf options such as "option"

#   and "sortlist"- see the System module for more details

# Regardless of which DHCP client you prefer, you configure them the

# same way using one of following depending on which interface modules

# you're using.

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

# For passing custom options to dhcpcd use something like the following.  This

# example reduces the timeout for retrieving an address from 60 seconds (the

# default) to 10 seconds.

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10"

# dhclient, udhcpc and pump don't have many runtime options

# You can pass options to them in a similar manner to dhcpcd though

#dhclient_eth0="..."

#udhcpc_eth0="..."

#pump_eth0="..."

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

dhcp_eth1="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release it's lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# For APIPA support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

# APIPA is a module that tries to find a free address in the range

# 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 by arping a random address in that range on the

# interface. If no reply is found then we assign that address to the interface

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server and you don't

# connect directly to the internet.

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ARPING Gateway configuration 

# and

# Automatic Private IP Addressing (APIPA)

# For arpingnet / apipa support, emerge net-misc/iputils or net-analyzer/arping

#

# This is a module that tries to find a gateway IP. If it exists then we use

# that gateways configuration for our own. For the configuration variables

# simply ensure that each octet is zero padded and the dots are removed.

# Below is an example.

#

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1 10.0.0.1"

#config_192168000001=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001=( "10.0.0.1" )

# We can also specify a specific MAC address for each gateway if different

# networks have the same gateway.

#gateways_eth0="192.168.0.1,00:11:22:AA:BB:CC 10.0.0.1,33:44:55:DD:EE:FF"

#config_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

#routes_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

#dns_servers_192168000001_001122AABBCC=( "192.168.0.1" )

#config_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.254/8" )

#routes_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

#dns_servers_010000000001_334455DDEEFF=( "10.0.0.1" )

# If we don't find any gateways (or there are none configured) then we try and

# use APIPA to find a free address in the range 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255

# by arping a random address in that range on the interface. If no reply is

# found then we assign that address to the interface.

# This is only useful for LANs where there is no DHCP server.

#config_eth0=( "arping" )

# or if no DHCP server can be found

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#fallback_eth0=( "arping" )

# NOTE: We default to sleeping for 1 second the first time we attempt an

# arping to give the interface time to settle on the LAN. This appears to

# be a good default for most instances, but if not you can alter it here.

#arping_sleep=5

#arping_sleep_lan=7

# NOTE: We default to waiting 3 seconds to get an arping response. You can

# change the default wait like so.

#arping_wait=3

#arping_wait_lan=2

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# VLAN (802.1q support)

# For VLAN support, emerge net-misc/vconfig

# Specify the VLAN numbers for the interface like so

# Please ensure your VLAN IDs are NOT zero-padded

#vlans_eth0="1 2"

# need it up.

#config_eth0=( "null" )

# You can also configure the VLAN - see for vconfig man page for more details

#vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type VLAN_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#vconfig_vlan1=( "set_flag 1" "set_egress_map 2 6" )

#config_vlan1=( "172.16.3.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

#config_vlan2=( "172.16.2.1 netmask 255.255.254.0" )

# NOTE: Vlans can be configured with a . in their interface names

# When configuring vlans with this name type, you need to replace . with a _

#config_eth0.1=( "dhcp" ) - does not work

#config_eth0_1=( "dhcp" ) - does work

# NOTE: Vlans are controlled by their physical interface and not per vlan

# This means you do not need to create init scripts in /etc/init.d for each

# vlan, you must need to create one for the physical interface.

# If you wish to control the configuration of each vlan through a separate

# script, or wish to rename the vlan interface to something that vconfig

# cannot then you need to do this.

#vlan_start_eth0="no"

# If you do the above then you may want to depend on eth0 like so

# RC_NEED_vlan1="net.eth0"

# NOTE: depend functions only work in /etc/conf.d/net

# and not in profile configs such as /etc/conf.d/net.foo

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bonding

# For link bonding/trunking emerge net-misc/ifenslave

# To bond interfaces together

#slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1 eth2"

#config_bond0=( "null" ) # You may not want to assign an IP the the bond

# If any of the slaves require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to depend function on the bonded interfaces

#RC_NEED_bond0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Classical IP over ATM 

# For CLIP support emerge net-dialup/linux-atm

# Ensure that you have /etc/atmsigd.conf setup correctly

# Now setup each clip interface like so

#clip_atm0=( "peer_ip [if.]vpi.vci [opts]" ... )

#  where "peer_ip" is the IP address of a PVC peer (in case of an ATM connection

#  with your ISP, your only peer is usually the ISP gateway closest to you),

#  "if" is the number of the ATM interface which will carry the PVC, "vpi.vci"

#  is the ATM VC address, and "opts" may optionally specify VC parameters like

#  qos, pcr, and the like (see "atmarp -s" for further reference). Please also

#  note quoting: it is meant to distinguish the VCs you want to create. You may,

#  in example, create an atm0 interface to more peers, like this:

#clip_atm0=( "1.1.1.254 0.8.35" "1.1.1.253 1.8.35" )

#  By default, the PVC will use the LLC/SNAP encapsulation. If you rather need a

#  null encapsulation (aka "VC mode"), please add the keyword "null" to opts.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

#config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

#link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"                 # Most PPP links will use a serial port

#link_ppp0="eth0"                       # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="[itf.]vpi.vci"              # PPPoA requires the ATM VC's address

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"                  # ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"    # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#                        radattr, radrealms and winbind 

#plugins_ppp0=(

#       "pppoe"                         # Required plugin for PPPoE

#       "pppoa vc-encaps"               # Required plugin for PPPoA with an option

#       "capi"                          # Required plugin for ISDN

#)

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

#username_ppp0='user'

#password_ppp0='password'

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

#pppd_ppp0=(

#       "maxfail 0"     # WARNING: It's not recommended you use this

#                       # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#       "updetach"      # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#                       # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#                       # for the first time.

#                       # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

#       "debug"         # Enables syslog debugging

#       "noauth"        # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#       "defaultroute"  # Make this PPP interface the default route

#       "usepeerdns"    # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#       "demand"                # Enable dial on demand

#       "idle 30"               # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#       "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113" # Phony IP addresses

#       "ipcp-accept-remote"    # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#       "ipcp-accept-local"     # Accept the peers idea of local address

#       "holdoff 3"     # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#       "lcp-echo-interval 15"  # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#       "lcp-echo-failure 3"    # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#                               # echo-requests

#

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#       noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

#       "lock"                          # Lock serial port

#       "115200"                        # Set the serial port baud rate

#       "modem crtscts"                 # Enable hardware flow control

#       "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"       # Local and remote IP addresses

#)

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0=( "12345689" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

#chat_ppp0=(

#       'ABORT' 'BUSY'

#       'ABORT' 'ERROR'

#       'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

#       'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

#       'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

#       'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '' 'ATZ'

#       'OK' 'AT' # Put your modem initialization string here

#       'OK' 'ATDT\T'

#       'TIMEOUT' '60'

#       'CONNECT' ''

#       'TIMEOUT' '5'

#       '~--' ''

#)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to depend on the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

#RC_NEED_ppp0="net.nas0"

#WARNING: if MTU of the PPP interface is less than 1500 and you use this

#machine as a router, you should add the following rule to your firewall

#

#iptables -I FORWARD 1 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ADSL

# For ADSL support, emerge net-dialup/rp-pppoe

# WARNING: This ADSL module is being deprecated in favour of the PPP module

# above.

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ADSL

#config_eth0=( "adsl" )

# You probably won't need to edit /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf if you set this

#adsl_user_eth0="my-adsl-username"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ISDN

# For ISDN support, emerge net-dialup/isdn4k-utils

# You should make the following settings and also put your

# username/password information in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Configure the interface to use ISDN

#config_ippp0=( "dhcp" )

# It's important to specify dhcp if you need it!

#config_ippp0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# Otherwise, you can use a static IP

# NOTE: The interface name must be either ippp or isdn followed by a number

# You may need this option to set the default route

#ipppd_eth0="defaultroute"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# MAC changer

# To set a specific MAC address

#mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"

# For changing MAC addresses using the below, emerge net-analyzer/macchanger

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"

# - to randomize between the same physical type of connection (e.g. fibre,

# copper, wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-samekind"

# - to randomize between any physical type of connection (e.g. fibre, copper,

# wireless) , all vendors

#mac_eth0="random-anykind"

# - full randomization - WARNING: some MAC addresses generated by this may NOT

# act as expected

#mac_eth0="random-full"

# custom - passes all parameters directly to net-analyzer/macchanger

#mac_eth0="some custom set of parameters"

# You can also set other options based on the MAC address of your network card

# Handy if you use different docking stations with laptops

#config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TUN/TAP

# For TUN/TAP support emerge net-misc/openvpn or sys-apps/usermode-utilities

#

# You must specify if we're a tun or tap device. Then you can give it any

# name you like - such as vpn

#tuntap_vpn="tun"

#config_vpn=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# Or stick wit the generic names - like tap0

#tuntap_tap0="tap"

#config_tap0=( "192.168.0.1/24")

# For passing custom options to tunctl use something like the following.  This

# example sets the owner to adm

#tunctl_tun1="-u adm"

# When using openvpn, there are no options

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Bridging (802.1d)

# For bridging support emerge net-misc/bridge-utils

# To add ports to bridge br0

#bridge_br0="eth0 eth1"

# or dynamically add them when the interface comes up

#bridge_add_eth0="br0"

#bridge_add_eth1="br0"

# You need to configure the ports to null values so dhcp does not get started 

#config_eth0=( "null" )

#config_eth1=( "null" )

# Finally give the bridge an address - dhcp or a static IP

#config_br0=( "dhcp" ) # may not work when adding ports dynamically

#config_br0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

# If any of the ports require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# ppp devices - we need to depend on them like so.

#RC_NEED_br0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

# Below is an example of configuring the bridge

# Consult "man brctl" for more details

#brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# RFC 2684 Bridge Support 

# For RFC 2684 bridge support emerge net-misc/br2684ctl

# Interface names have to be of the form nas0, nas1, nas2, etc.

# You have to specify a VPI and VCI for the interface like so

#br2684ctl_nas0="-a 0.38" # UK VPI and VCI

# You may want to configure the encapsulation method as well by adding the -e

# option to the command above (may need to be before the -a command)

# -e 0 # LLC (default)

# -e 1 # VC mux

# Then you can configure the interface as normal

#config_nas0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Tunnelling

# WARNING: For tunnelling it is highly recommended that you

# emerge sys-apps/iproute2

#

# For GRE tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode gre remote 207.170.82.1 key 0xffffffff ttl 255"

# For IPIP tunnels

#iptunnel_vpn0="mode ipip remote 207.170.82.2 ttl 255"

# To configure the interface

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 pointopoint 192.168.1.2" )  # ifconfig style

#config_vpn0=( "192.168.0.2 peer 192.168.1.1" )         # iproute2 style

# 6to4 Tunnels allow IPv6 to work over IPv4 addresses, provided you

# have a non-private address configured on an interface.

# link_6to4="eth0"              # Interface to base it's addresses on

# config_6to4=( "ip6to4" )

# You may want to depend on eth0 like so

#RC_NEED_6to4="net.eth0"

# To ensure that eth0 is configured before 6to4. Of course, the tunnel could be

# any name and this also works for any configured interface.

# NOTE: If you're not using iproute2 then your 6to4 tunnel has to be called

# sit0 - otherwise use a different name like 6to4 in the example above.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# System

# For configuring system specifics such as domain, dns, ntp and nis servers

# It's rare that you would need todo this, but you can anyway.

# This is most benefit to wireless users who don't use DHCP so they can change

# their configs based on ESSID. See wireless.example for more details

# To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

# See the man page for resolv.conf for details about the options and sortlist

# directives

#ntp_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#nis_domain_eth0="domain"

#nis_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

# NOTE: Setting any of these will stamp on the files in question. So if you

# don't specify dns_servers but you do specify dns_domain then no nameservers

# will be listed in /etc/resolv.conf even if there were any there to start

# with.

# If this is an issue for you then maybe you should look into a resolv.conf

# manager like resolvconf-gentoo to manage this file for you. All packages

# that baselayout supports use resolvconf-gentoo if installed.

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Cable in/out detection

# Sometimes the cable is in, others it's out. Obviously you don't want to

# restart net.eth0 every time when you plug it in either.

#

# netplug is a package that detects this and requires no extra configuration

# on your part.

# emerge sys-apps/netplug

# or

# emerge sys-apps/ifplugd

# and you're done :)

# By default we don't wait for netplug/ifplugd to configure the interface.

# If you would like it to wait so that other services now that network is up

# then you can specify a timeout here.

#plug_timeout="10"

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# If you don't want to use netplug on a specific interface but you have it

# installed, you can disable it for that interface via the modules statement

#modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )

# You can do the same for ifplugd

#

# You can disable them both with the generic plug

#modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

# To use specific ifplugd options, fex specifying wireless mode

#ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"

# man ifplugd for more options

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

# 

# Four functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# start/stop operations.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters. An extra two

# functions can be defined when an interface fails to start or stop.

#

# The return values for the preup and predown functions should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preup returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.  If predown returns a

# non-zero value, then the interface will not be allowed to continue

# deconfiguration.

#

# The return values for the postup, postdown, failup and faildown functions are

# ignored since there's nothing to do if they indicate failure.

#

# ${IFACE} is set to the interface being brought up/down

# ${IFVAR} is ${IFACE} converted to variable name bash allows

#preup() {

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the mii-diag

#       # package to be installed.

#       if mii-tool "${IFACE}" 2> /dev/null | grep -q 'no link'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi 

#

#       # Test for link on the interface prior to bringing it up.  This

#       # only works on some network adapters and requires the ethtool

#       # package to be installed.

#       if ethtool "${IFACE}" | grep -q 'Link detected: no'; then

#               ewarn "No link on ${IFACE}, aborting configuration"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#predown() {

#       # The default in the script is to test for NFS root and disallow

#       # downing interfaces in that case.  Note that if you specify a

#       # predown() function you will override that logic.  Here it is, in

#       # case you still want it...

#       if is_net_fs /; then

#               eerror "root filesystem is network mounted -- can't stop ${IFACE}"

#               return 1

#       fi

#

#       # Remember to return 0 on success

#       return 0

#}

#postup() {

#       # This function could be used, for example, to register with a

#       # dynamic DNS service.  Another possibility would be to

#       # send/receive mail once the interface is brought up.

#       # Here is an example that allows the use of iproute rules

#       # which have been configured using the rules_eth0 variable.

#       #rules_eth0=(

#       #       "from 24.80.102.112/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#       #       "from 216.113.223.51/32 to 192.168.1.0/24 table localnet priority 100"

#       #)

#       local x="rules_${IFVAR}[@]"

#       local -a rules=( "${!x}" )

#       if [[ -n ${rules} ]] ; then

#               einfo "Adding IP policy routing rules"

#               eindent

#               # Ensure that the kernel supports policy routing

#               if ! ip rule list | grep -q "^" ; then

#                       eerror "You need to enable IP Policy Routing (CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES)"

#                       eerror "in your kernel to use ip rules"

#               else

#                       for x in "${rules[@]}" ; do

#                               ebegin "${x}"

#                               ip rule add ${x} dev "${IFACE}"

#                               eend $?

#                       done

#               fi

#               eoutdent

#               # Flush the cache

#               ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#       fi

#}

#postdown() {

#       # Enable Wake-On-LAN for every interface except for lo

#       # Probably a good idea to set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc

#       # as well ;)

#       [[ ${IFACE} != "lo" ]] && ethtool -s "${IFACE}" wol g

#       Automatically erase any ip rules created in the example postup above

#       if interface_exists "${IFACE}" ; then

#               # Remove any rules for this interface

#               local rule

#               ip rule list | grep " iif ${IFACE}[ ]*" | {

#                       while read rule ; do

#                               rule="${rule#*:}"

#                               ip rule del ${rule}

#                       done

#               }

#               # Flush the route cache

#               ip route flush cache dev "${IFACE}"

#       fi

#       # Return 0 always

#       return 0

#}

#failup() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

#faildown() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#}

##############################################################################

# FORCING MODULES

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

#

# Loading modules is a slow affair - we have to check each one for the following

# 1) Code sanity

# 2) Has the required package been emerged?

# 3) Has it modified anything?

# 4) Have all the dependant modules been loaded?

# Then we have to strip out the conflicting modules based on user preference

# and default configuration and sort them into the correct order.

# Finally we check the end result for dependencies.

# This, of course, takes valuable CPU time so we provide module forcing as a

# means to speed things up. We still do *some* checking but not much.

# It is essential that you force modules in the correct order and supply all

# the modules you need. You must always supply an interface module - we

# supply ifconfig or iproute2.

# The Big Fat Warning :- If you use module forcing do not complain to us or

# file bugs about it not working!

# Now that we've warned you twice, here's how to do it

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "dhcpcd" )

# We can also apply this to a specific interface

#modules_force_eth1=( "iproute2" )

# The below will not work

#modules_force=( "dhcpcd" )

# No interface (ifconfig/iproute2)

#modules_force=( "ifconfig" "essidnet" "iwconfig" )

# Although it will not crash, essidnet will not work as it has to come after

# iwconfig

#modules_force=( "iproute2" "ifconfig" )

# The interface will be setup twice which will cause problems

```

Ive using two interfaces eth0 im using for externel and eth1 for internal.ive tried alot to configure dhcpd for my eth1.looking forward for your kind response.

 regards

  Net_spy[/code]

----------

## Rob1n

IIRC, with more recent versions of the ISC DHCP server you need to specify the range inside a pool clause.  Try:

```

subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  pool {

    range 192.168.2.100 192.168.2.128; 

  }

# If you want to provided WINS Server 

  option netbios-name-servers 192.168.10.13; 

  option netbios-node-type 8; 

}

```

If this doesn't help then please post the messages (from /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/messages) which correspond to you trying to start the server (or run it manually using "dhcpd -d -f" and post the console output).

----------

## Net_Spy

thanks for your reply ive fixed it.well im still having little confusion with dhcpd.ive two interfaces one is for external and one is for internal.now i want my eth1 to be reserved for dhcp.do i need to make changes in /etc/conf.d/net file.looking forward for your kind response.

 Regards

  Net_Spy

----------

